# What lens for shooting the Patriot's Victory Parade?



## SquarePeg (Feb 6, 2017)

Taking my daughter to the parade tomorrow.  Weather could be wet so I'm not planning on changing lenses at all.  I'd like to be able to get a few close ups of the team but also some crowd shots so I guess that means a zoom?  That leaves me with either the Sigma 17-70 or the Tamron 70-1300.  Or I could forego those and bring one of the primes and just see what I can get with that...  other options are listed in my signature.

I don't really shoot this type of stuff so any advice would be appreciated as to what lens to bring and also any tips for keeping things dry when out of my bag (which is waterproof).


----------



## table1349 (Feb 6, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Taking my daughter to the parade tomorrow.  Weather could be wet so I'm not planning on changing lenses at all.  I'd like to be able to get a few close ups of the team but also some crowd shots so I guess that means a zoom?  That leaves me with either the Sigma 17-70 or the Tamron 70-1300.  Or I could forego those and bring one of the primes and just see what I can get with that...  other options are listed in my signature.
> 
> I don't really shoot this type of stuff so any advice would be appreciated as to what lens to bring and also any tips for keeping things dry when out of my bag (which is waterproof).


I vote for the Tamron 70-1300 personally.  Just curious are you beta testing that lens for Tamron?  How do I get to be a lens tester for them???


----------



## chuasam (Feb 6, 2017)

Oh way to ruin it. Had no idea who won the game. Now I won't watch the game


----------



## table1349 (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## tirediron (Feb 6, 2017)

Start by getting a couple of packages of camera condoms (available and pretty much any brick & mortar store).  If you're only shooting with a single body, I'd go with the 70-*3*00 (unless you really have the 70-1300, then use that).  I tend to shoot stuff like this in aperture priority, and single-point AF.


----------



## JonA_CT (Feb 6, 2017)

I'd probably go with the 17-70. You can always crop later, but you can't make up for a missed wide shot.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for the advice (both sincere and sarcastic).  

I'll leave the typo for your collective amusement.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 6, 2017)

The 70-1300.  In a pinch, plastic bag with rubber bands work. Take a small towel in your bag or in another plastic bag to wipe the camera down in case of extreme and unwarranted wetness. A poncho or oversized raincoat that can accommodate you and your camera.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 6, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> The 70-1300. In a pinch, plastic bag with rubber bands work. Take a small towel in your bag or in another plastic bag to wipe the camera down in case of extreme and unwarranted wetness. A poncho or oversized raincoat that can accommodate you and your camera.



I might have to break out the Disney poncho.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 6, 2017)

Yes, a Super Bowl victory parade is worth breaking out the Disney poncho.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 7, 2017)

Wait, wait, hold on a second wait, what you talkin' bout?* The FALCONS won the Super Bowl!!*! A buddy of mine from Atlanta texted me like 10 times last night about 5:30 West coast time and told me his " Birds" had won it going away! better check yer facts!!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 7, 2017)

70-300 will be perfect. Small trash bag and rubber band

Super Bowl 49 parade


----------



## table1349 (Feb 7, 2017)

But since she has the 70-1300 lens she will probable need a Hefty Bag.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 7, 2017)

I wouldn't know what to use, Lions never been there in my lifetime....


----------



## table1349 (Feb 7, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I wouldn't know what to use, Lions never been there in my lifetime....


It's good to see that you still go and support them.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 7, 2017)

It was a great parade. The 70-300 was perfect.  Wish I had a 70-1300!   More Pics later. Heading out to  for a nice big steak.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 7, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> It was a great parade. The 70-300 was perfect.  Wish I had a 70-1300!   More Pics later. Heading out to  for a nice big steak.
> 
> View attachment 134677


Did you keep your rig dry? Good shot by the way.


----------



## snowbear (Feb 7, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> I might have to break out the Disney poncho.


You could probably find a Falcons one fairly cheap.


----------



## greybeard (Feb 7, 2017)

You can get good shots with either lens.  This would be a great gig for the 18-200 or 18-300.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 7, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Did you keep your rig dry? Good shot by the way.



Thanks.  Yes I was able to improvise a rain sleeve using a plastic bag and a bubble wrap lens sleeve that I cut the end off of.  But, it was barely needed.  Even though the snow was pretty heavy at times, I stayed dry by standing in a great spot just underneath the edge of some scaffolding.  There was a huge slush puddle a few feet in front of me so no one could really stand in front of me.  Bonus - I got a lot of amusement while waiting for the parade to start watching the drunk college kids walk right through the ankle deep puddle in their sneakers.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 7, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Did you keep your rig dry? Good shot by the way.
> ...


Isn't drunk and college kids in the same sentence a bit redundant?


----------



## JonA_CT (Feb 7, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Tuesday morning? Nah. Thursday, Friday, and Saturday nights? Game on. I didn't even go to college in Boston, but I definitely remember (sort of) some nights with my friends who did.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 7, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


Apparently some of them didn't get the memo.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 7, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> Tuesday morning? Nah. Thursday, Friday, and Saturday nights? Game on. I didn't even go to college in Boston, but I definitely remember (sort of) some nights with my friends who did.



You would have thought it was a weekend with the number of kids (young and college) that were there today.  I had my daughter and 9 of her friends with me.  One of the kids who was at school texted and told them there were only 6 kids (out of 30) in his first class that day. 



gryphonslair99 said:


> Apparently some of them didn't get the memo.



Didn't mean to give the impression that it was a drunkfest.  There were many more families and people there than drunk college kids.  Of course there was this guy...

blurry because Spicoli here was moving fast and I didn't see him til he was right on top of me: 



Parade_8632 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## JonA_CT (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey...Mike Napoli started a trend. Your team wins? You get to go shirtless from bar to bar. Of course...his play off beard covered like half of his body.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 7, 2017)

Sounds like a good time was held by all.


----------

